# 21" Model S Turbine wheels on Model X?



## TeslaS (Jun 3, 2021)

Will Tesla S 21" Turbine wheels work on a Model X? I saw a youtube video they does, just wondering the load because Model X are much heavier than an S. Please advise if you know and what's the best size of tires?


----------



## StanMI (Dec 1, 2019)

I have never tried it but I do like the look and have considered it. 

As I understand it, yes they do fit but are NOT recommended. Weight being the issue.


----------

